# Never liked these - 'till now!



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

At the 'doggy day care centre' today, we had an 11 week old PUG! with an older pug with him... the pup was called Albert... and the Black adult was called Stanley lol! soooooo adorable! The puppy when you held it was just wriggling everywhere 
















What the puppy looked like.
















What the adult looked like.

Awwww :001_wub:


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah i have one comes to stay quite a lot, his lovely love playing with merlin and zak he dont care he'll jump all over them.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

How cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## MillyMolly (Jul 14, 2008)

I love pugs too! so cute and funny characters


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

MillyMolly said:


> I love pugs too! so cute and funny characters


They are that!


----------



## jade (Jan 27, 2009)

how lovely are the pugs!they are gorgous lovely pics


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they are Pugly Cute


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Cute!!!!


----------

